# Opera CDs for sale



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

In the process of streamlining my collection, I've pulled a few operas and vocal collections, along with a large quantity of other music, off my shelves, and I'd like to offer these CDs for a nominal (dare I say irresistible?) price to other TC members. 

I've prepared a full list of the several hundred CDs I have available, which I'll gladly PM or email to you. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, I PM'ed you ... Second thoughts? Seller's remorse?

At any rate. I will be traveling from Saturday until next Wednesday so won't have time to contemplate the potential acquisition of further aural delights. 

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Dear Woodduck,

Perhaps I pressed the wrong button as I thought I had already sent you a reply, whatever. Yes, please PM with a list of your operas I would be very interested to see what is on offer.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I did get in touch with Woodduck after my note above and have arranged a purchase of quite a few marvelous CDs and collections. There is much great music remaining, I believe, at extremely reasonable prices!

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Barelytenor said:


> I did get in touch with Woodduck after my note above and have arranged a purchase of quite a few marvelous CDs and collections. There is much great music remaining, I believe, at extremely reasonable prices!
> 
> Kind regards, :tiphat:
> 
> George


Thank you, George. I've had a number of inquiries and have mailed out several hundred CDs, but several hundred remain. I've been asking .50 to 1.00/disc for them and would be happy to send lists of what I have, via either PM or email. I don't have much opera left but there's plenty of music from all periods.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I put in a plug in an earlier thread, so I'll be brief here. I've purchased hundreds of Woodduck's CDs over this past year, to my complete satisfaction. If you're at all interested, don't hesitate to message him and inquire further.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I'm just really sad that he's auctioning off a large part of his collection.

N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The Conte said:


> I'm just really sad that he's auctioning off a large part of his collection.
> 
> N.


Don't cry, Conte. I still have over 3000 CDs, and sooner or later I'll realize that a lot more aren't getting listened to and have another clearance sale.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Don't cry, Conte. I still have over 3000 CDs, and sooner or later I'll realize that a lot more aren't getting listened to and have another clearance sale.


In which case I'm outraged that you have so many! Get help for your addiction! 

N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The Conte said:


> In which case I'm outraged that you have so many! Get help for your addiction!
> 
> N.


Your money for my CDs is all the help I need. :tiphat:


----------



## aussiebushman (Apr 21, 2018)

The postage costs to Australia can be a bit daunting, but if you don't mind. I'd be pleased to receive a list of available titles

Regards

Alan


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

aussiebushman said:


> The postage costs to Australia can be a bit daunting, but if you don't mind. I'd be pleased to receive a list of available titles
> 
> Regards
> 
> Alan


Glad to oblige. Watch for a series of PMs.


----------

